

Is space exploration over? - Aegon
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/is-space-exploration-over.html

======
zemanel
i can't imagine how far down that line Humanity would be, if the resources and
manpower wasted on our own internal problems (conflicts, war) would have been
applied to it.

Perhaps not living on Mars, but definitely not where we are now.

EDIT: I can only imagine how petty everything must feel for astronauts, our
problems, looking at Earth from so high. At least that's how i personally feel
when i look at the stars, like many other people out there.

